# Loader Parts Help



## shaggyman (Sep 2, 2016)

I have a Dearborn Loader Model 19-21. 
The front pin came out of the lifting rod, dropping the cylinder assembly to the ground and breaking the stuffing box.
Anyone know where I can find a stuffing box? Dearborn Part #192127.
As an alternative, does someone know the specs for replacement single acting lift cylinders?
Rod is 1.5"; cylinder is 2.8" OD x 32.5"; 1" pins both ends. 
I just don't know what the stroke is supposed to be...


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You might try one of the tractor salvage yards, but parts for these are pretty scarce. 

I would pull the old cylinder and visit a hydraulic shop and replace the entire cylinder. They will be able to match the stroke.


----------

